
Instant +100% command line productivity boost - gregorymichael
https://dev.to/sobolevn/instant-100-command-line-productivity-boost
======
chenglou
I'm constantly surprised how most people settle with single-line
autocompletion (or no autocompletion) in the shell. _The_ plugin that helped
me learn shell and be super productive is Auto-fu:
[https://github.com/HerringtonDarkholme/auto-
fu.zsh](https://github.com/HerringtonDarkholme/auto-fu.zsh) (forked from
[https://github.com/hchbaw/auto-fu.zsh](https://github.com/hchbaw/auto-
fu.zsh))

BAM, autocomplete menu in your shell.

The setup isn't straightforward; I've written a small guide here:
[https://gist.github.com/chenglou/03505022bc4598fcb80e523f868...](https://gist.github.com/chenglou/03505022bc4598fcb80e523f868b5753)

I struggled with git when I first used it. But when you have an autocomplete
menu giving you the right commands and sub-commands at each turn it's pretty
hard _not_ to learn git (the default porcelain anyway).

Seriously, why am I defending a good autocomplete in the shell, go try it =)

------
graysonk
Wow. Learning grep and sed would apparently improve this guys speed by 100000%
according to these metrics.

------
mjfisher
I might be the first to say it, but this is very useful. I use zsh now, but
put up with bash for years because I thought (entirely incorrectly) that a new
shell meant new syntax and a drop in productivity while I learned it - and
I've just been too time poor to make that perceived investment over the past
few years. Turns out zsh was a five minute install with oh-my-zsh and it's
autocomplete beats the pants off bash with no compatibility issues that I've
run into yet. This has somewhat opened my eyes to how much I can optimise day
to day workflow with a small effort. I've switched to i3 for window management
and use zsh regularly, and can't believe how much better it is for my day to
day use. I am now very much looking forward to sitting down this morning and
installing syntax highlighting!

------
mhd
I'm still a bit angry that all shell development (as glacial as it is) seems
to focus on the blinkenlights, not on the language features. ksh93 is still
superior to all the contemporary linux shells in this aspect.

(And Plan9 fandom, I'm aware of rc)

------
andrewchambers
I find having your current dir on the prompt wastes way too much space since
it is duplicated on every line. Just put it in the window title bar.

~~~
rimunroe
I don't have particularly strong feelings about this, but I like having the
current working directory listed just so that I can see what it was was when
any older commands were executed at a glance.

------
mdekkers
Somehow adding a theme adds 15% to my productivity? Bollocks. I laughed at the
"I travel inside my directories a lot" \- midnight commander will blow this
guys mind. I installed midnight commander, and increased my productivity
132.45%!

~~~
graysonk
Better delete this and go write your dev.to article to rake in the points
before someone else does.

~~~
mdekkers
....points? They are giving away POINTS?!? Just like that, I can HAVE MORE
POINTS?!?! What can I buy with those points?

~~~
graysonk
Yeah, man! You haven't been cashing in your internet points??

------
kahnpro
The only problem I have with zsh is it is sloooooow. Using prezto for a
powerline with git repo status.

Trying to enter a huge repo like Emacs source.... it crawls to a halt.

------
ilaksh
fish shell with fisherman are better.

I just start it manually out of bash because occasionally commands don't work
when pasted so I just temporarily exit for that.

------
BlackjackCF
I like The Silver Searcher a lot, but recently I've replaced it with Ripgrep.
It's much, much faster.

------
CoreXtreme
Is there any way to configure line spacing in zsh on linux? I am using gnome
terminal if that matters.

~~~
sethish
That's a gnome-terminal feature, not at the level of ZSH. There may be a css
handle for lib-vte, but I'm not aware of that being an option otherwise. The
KDE terminal emulator Konsole does support line spacing, opacity, and many
other things gnome-terminal is missing.

